# What are you listening to? Volume 6



## Sigman (Sep 11, 2007)

Continued from this thread...


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Still listening to Pain.

Sometimes I switch it up with some Bad Religion, or music from the Tony Hawk videogame series.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 11, 2007)

*Bob Schneider - The Californian CD after
**Rammstein - Mutter*


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Sep 11, 2007)

''Bright eyes'' by Art Garfunkel. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MODq81_cDKI

Hey its an old song but old songs rock!


----------



## chmsam (Sep 11, 2007)

The Chesterfield Kings -- see 'em tonight (9/11) on Late Night with Conan O'Brien.

OT, but pretty stuff: band member Andy Babiuk wrote the "definitive" book on the musical equipment the Beatles and is working on a similar book about the equipment used by the Rolling Stones. Sounds like really geeky stuff until you look it over. He's done a ton of research and interviewed members of both bands extensively.


----------



## Manzerick (Sep 11, 2007)

Co-workers typing anf whining!!! lol



Also, "Carry on my wayward son" Kansas


----------



## Manzerick (Sep 11, 2007)

UPDATE:

Listening to some older co-workers talk about seeing Britney Spears the other night. HAHAHAHA

Wicked funnt!!!



Manzerick said:


> Co-workers typing anf whining!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Also, "Carry on my wayward son" Kansas


----------



## Coop (Sep 11, 2007)

A tune called 'Heaven' written by some dutch guy who calls himself MayCooper


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 11, 2007)

Green Jellÿ "Cereal Killer".
I wanted to listen to the song "Three Little Pigs".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Green Jellÿ "333", then throw D cells through all of your windows. 
Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real".
I wanted to listen to the song "Born Again Idiot". :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 11, 2007)

Mostly 106.9 The Point in the truck.

Several songs with the word Texas in the title just now.


----------



## CLHC (Sep 12, 2007)

One In A Million - The Romantics


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 12, 2007)

Too close to bed now for much.

Talk radio when I was in the truck during the day.

The Point coming home from bowling.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 13, 2007)

Anthrax "Volume 8 - The Threat is Real".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Born Again Idiot", "Alpha Male", and "Giving the Horns".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 13, 2007)

Just listened to (and watched!) a couple episodes of The Bob Newhart Show.

Not sure what's up now, but SOMETHING in WMP will be playing shortly.


----------



## vinn (Sep 16, 2007)

Terence Trent D'Arby - If You Let Me Stay (12'' Mix)


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Rush-Caress of Steel-No one at the Bridge. All the way back to 1975!


----------



## Thujone (Sep 17, 2007)

In a bit of a Skindred mood today.. Treating me well


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 17, 2007)

Puddle of Mudd
Famous. :rock:


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 17, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Green Jellÿ "Cereal Killer".
> I wanted to listen to the song "Three Little Pigs".



Listening to it now. :rock:

Edit: those poor little pigs. 

Hehe :laughing: 
The poor wolf, I mean.

Itunes rocks. :rock:

Edit again a few minutes later:

Yngwie Malmsteen
Pachelbel's Canon (electric) :rock:


----------



## Gizzy (Sep 17, 2007)

Whoa! I haven't heard the name Yngwie J. Malmsteen in the longest time what a blast from the past  is he still around?

Anyway right now I'm listening to the Manic Street Preachers Holy Bible album...absolutely brilliant but thoroughly depressing :mecry:


P.S.
Richey are you out there somewhere? If so have fun brother


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 17, 2007)

Talk Radio much of the day because Dad was with me.

106.9 The Point to and from bowling.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Cheap Trick "Dream Police", then go unscrew all of your incandescent light bulbs (don't forget that nightlight in the bathroom), gently place them on the floor, and *STOMP ON THEM!!!*  (Sweep up all the broken glass afterward; you don't want the dog or cat to step in it and cut their paws!!!)
Anthrax "Among the Living. :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 18, 2007)

Korn "See You on the Other Side". :rock:
I wanted to listen to the song "Twisted Transistor".

Here are the lyrics, Sanitised For Your Protection™ :
_
Hey you, hey you, Devil's little sister
Listening to your Twisted Transistor
Hold it between your legs
Turn it up, turn it up
Low end is coming through
Can't get enough

A lonely life, where no one understands you
But don't give up, because the music do
Music do
Music do
Music do
Music do
Music do
Music do

Because the music do
And then it's reaching
Inside you forever preaching
**** you too
Your scream's a whisper
Hang on you
Twisted Transistor

Hey you, hey you, finally you get it
The world ain't fair, eat you if you let it
And as your tears fall on
Your breast, your dress
Vibrations coming through
You're in a mess

A lonely life, where no one understands you
But don't give up, because the music do
Music do
Music do
Music do
Music do
Music do
Music do

Because the music do
And then it's reaching
Inside you forever preaching
**** you too
Your scream's a whisper
Hang on you
Twisted Transistor
Music do
Music do
Music do
Music do

Hey you, hey you, this won't hurt a bit
This won't hurt a bit, this won't hurt
Says who? Says who?
Anesthetize this *****
Anesthetize this *****, anesthetize!
Just let me be
Between you and me don't fit

Because the music do
And then it's reaching
Inside you forever preaching
**** you too
Your scream's a whisper
Hang on you
Twisted Transistor_


----------



## gallagho (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm listening to:-

Fabric Live 36 - Ricardo Villalobos 
BREAKBEAT BASS vol. 2 mixed by Aquasky
Some free 'Technique' downloads http://www.technique.org.uk/music.php
maybe Kate Nash later...

Owen


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Korn "See You on the Other Side", then go snip the cords off all of your telephones. 
Anthrax "Attack of the Killer B's". :rock:

Yes, there is a spurious apostrophe in the word "B's", even though it does not actually belong there. :green:


----------



## swampgator (Sep 24, 2007)

Would? - Alice In Chains

Was listening to Rush's new CD Snakes and Arrows earlier.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 24, 2007)

Mostly a whole bunch of talk about the Iran idiot.

But a little 106.9 The Point coming home from bowling.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 27, 2007)

Thor "Only the Strong".
I wanted to listen to the song "Thunder on the Tundra". :rock:

Down the pipe....either ELO "Out of the Blue" or Krokus "The Blitz".


----------



## vinn (Sep 27, 2007)

Harvey Danger - Flagpole Sitta


----------



## da.gee (Sep 27, 2007)

Anything by Black Rebel Motorcycle Club.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 27, 2007)

A little 106.9 coming home from work. LOOONG trip starting 4AM so I'll be hitting the bed directly!


----------



## swampgator (Sep 27, 2007)

Megadeth - Hangar 18


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 28, 2007)

ELO "Out of the Blue".
I wanted to listen to the song "The Whale" because I think it is cool (or "kool" or "kewl").


----------



## da.gee (Sep 28, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> ELO "Out of the Blue".
> I wanted to listen to the song "The Whale" because I think it is cool (or "kool" or "kewl").



A classic album*. Great choice.

*Vinyl discs approximately 12" across. Small hole in middle.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to right now?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", then go stomp on some incandescent light bulbs and then try to suck the mess up with a fan-first vacuum cleaner. 
Music from various games & demos for the Commodore 64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
At this very moment, a song called "Hunter's Moon" by Matt Gray, circa. 1987.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 28, 2007)

Did my 1st Big Band disk, followed by my Blue Man Group disk, followed by Nickelback "The Long Road" followed by Big Band 2 followed by Chris Baker & Cynthia Hunt on 950AM followed by Chris Baker alone on 740AM.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to right now?
If you guessed Peter Frampton "Frampton Comes Alive", then go smash open a bowling ball so its plutonium core is exposed. 
Raven "All For One". :rock:
This is NWOBHM (New Wave of British Heavy Metal) from the early-1980s.


----------



## LukeA (Sep 30, 2007)

da.gee said:


> Anything by Black Rebel Motorcycle Club.



I like their first album best. And the newest.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 30, 2007)

Washer and Dryer are just on the other side of a wall, and the Dishwasher noise funnels right in here...

So listening to anything right now would be pointless.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 30, 2007)

Joe Walsh;
Life's Been Good.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 1, 2007)

The music from the Digimon Racing game on the Gameboy Advanced.
Earphones are being used, so the music plays in stereo and more loudly than it does from the Gameboy's tinny little speaker.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 1, 2007)

Loud in here again, plus bowling in about 45 minutes.

Wasn't in the truck long today and did talk radio mostly.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 4, 2007)

Green Jellÿ "Cereal Killer".
I wanted to listen to the song "Three Little Pigs". :rock:

The band used to be named Green Jello, but Kraft Foods (the manufacturers of Jello) got all ticked off and sent their team of lawyer stormtroopers over & made the band change its name.


----------



## MarNav1 (Oct 4, 2007)

The unemployment line.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 4, 2007)

Had a booger of an afternoon at a saw mill. Had ear plugs in but still heard most everything! Got stuff fixed, at least until they use them tomorrow!

Listened to a bit of Chris Baker and then some Savage!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 7, 2007)

Earlier this morning, I watched the Green Jellÿ video "Three Little Pigs" on YourTube; and a short time ago I "heard" the Anthrax song "One World" while I was shampooing my hair.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Oct 7, 2007)

Puddle of Mudd
Famous 


:rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 7, 2007)

Watched the F1 GP of China this morning. Oh Hamilton, what have you done???

Now listening to the AC which I repaired yesterday. It feels mighty nice!


----------



## 3rd_shift (Oct 7, 2007)

What was wrong with it?
I took ac repair school 18 years ago.


Now listening to Kiss;
God of Thunder
From thier Destroyer album of 1976. 

This was my 1st Rock album I ever owned.
1st on lp, and now cd and the computer.
:rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 7, 2007)

My very first rock album was Van Halen "Van Halen", circa. 1977.
My sister gave it to me (in cassette format) for my birthday in either 1977 or 1978. I have since gotten it on CD.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Oct 7, 2007)

Cassette in the late 70's?
Sweet! :thumbsup:

I knew friends who got thier music on 8 tracks then.

Now listening to Billy Squier
The Stroke
Circa 1981


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 7, 2007)

I remember getting my hands on an AC/DC album (possibly "T.N.T.") on 8-track somewhere between 1980 and 1982 - and yes, I had a little ghetto blaster to play it in.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 8, 2007)

Turns out one of the breakers in the inside unit was flaky. Lowes didn't have exactly what I needed so I "engineered" a solution.

So far, so cool.


----------



## MarNav1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I think my first was the first Boston album. Great stuff! Today was listening to Robben Ford, I like his playing style. And of course the Boys, Hemispheres. I heard their current tour is good, hoping for DVD.


----------



## bray (Oct 8, 2007)

the nerves: hanging on the telephone.. cant lose with 70s'80s powerpop


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 9, 2007)

Did somebody say Boston?

Don't look back!


----------



## MarNav1 (Oct 10, 2007)

[email protected] Live!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 10, 2007)

Some Boston before I went bowling. Some Chris Baker talk to get me to the alley. Some Yngwie Malmsteen Facing the Animal to get me home.

And some more Boston before bed!


----------



## vinn (Oct 11, 2007)

Al Wilson - Show and Tell


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 11, 2007)

Spirogira


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 11, 2007)

More Yngwie Malmsteen today.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Oct 12, 2007)

R.E.M. – The Sidewinder Sleeps Tonite


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 12, 2007)

For an interesting change how about some Static-X "Wisconsin Death Trip" ?

It's sort of out there...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 12, 2007)

Anthrax "Attack of the Killer B's".

Yes, there is a spurious apostrophe in "B's"; the school teacher who taught the person who titled this album probably had a heart attack when this album came out.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 12, 2007)

While I was out checking the mail a short time ago this afternoon (the mailboxes are ~1 block from here), I "heard" the song that plays at the beginning of season 2 of Viva Piñata:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
It's party time! 

Woo-hoo! 
Yeah! 
Oh yeah! 
Viva, viva Piñata yada yada! 
There's a place where everything's sweeter, step on the candiosity meter.
Meet all the candy filled creatures! (Party animals!) 
All piñatas love to dance. 
Feel the music start to prance. 
Boogie like there's ants in our pants! 

{_voice, not singing_}
Welcome to picturesque Piñata Island.
In its many gardens all matter of piñatas live, dance, and dream that one day,
they will be chosen to entertain at a party as only piñatas can.
Well, most piñatas that is... 
{_Fergy Fudgehog_} O fudge! 

{_singing resumes_}
Shake it, shake it, shake it, like a party animal! 
Break it, break it, break it, like a party animal! 
Shake it, shake it, shake it, like a party animal 
Break it, break it, break it, like a party animal! (break it, break it, break it, break it!) 

Love to bop and love to bounce 
But it's what's inside their parts,
delicious candy in large amounts! (Party animals!) 
Just grab a stick and start to swing! 
Just do the piñata thing! 
Come to the place where party is king! 

Viva Piñata! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 13, 2007)

Dire Straits


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 14, 2007)

While I was posting on another BBS on the topic of "*Bad Band Names (made up)*", I "heard" the Krokus song "Long Stick Goes Boom". :cornfused:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 14, 2007)

Big Band/Swing stuff


----------



## iced_theater (Oct 15, 2007)

Iced Earth - Melancholy (Holy Martyr)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 16, 2007)

Most recently a bit of Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show!

Before that a bit of Boston.

And before that some Dire Straits.


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 16, 2007)

now: Edith Piaf 30th Anniversary 2CD set
later: Lambert, Hendricks and Ross: "Twisted" (the Best Of)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 16, 2007)

Been listening to 103.7 "Jack" FM where "we play what we want to". Which happens to be some cool stuff!


----------



## Stromberg (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been listening these lately:

Nightwish - Dark Passion Play
Amorphis - Eclipse
Sonata Arctica - Winterheart's Guild
Disturbed - Ten Thousand Fists



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Dire Straits


----------



## iced_theater (Oct 17, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - Even Deeper


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 17, 2007)

A few cuts from Bam Margarit (or something like that) Presents "Viva La Music"


----------



## tdurand (Oct 17, 2007)

Jesus Saves by Slayer
via Slacker.com
Check it out. Very cool beta!

T


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes!!! SLAYER!!!   :rock:


----------



## axolotls (Oct 18, 2007)

Exodus - Atrocity Exhibition Part A


----------



## iced_theater (Oct 18, 2007)

System of a Down - Suite Pee


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 18, 2007)

Drove quite a bit today. Last CD was Big Band/Swing II ( a compilation of cool songs).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Boston "Boston", then give yourself a brand spanken new SureFire Titan!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 26, 2007)

Now it's Boston "Third Stage".


----------



## MarNav1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Best of Judas Preist "Living after Midnight". Victim of Changes (Live) from Unleashed in the East.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 27, 2007)

Boston "Don't Look Back".
Circa. 1978.

Down the pipe...maybe Billy Squier "Don't Say No", Pink Floyd "Dark Side of the Moon", or...need I say more...Anthrax "We've Come for You All".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 28, 2007)

Aldo Nova "Aldo Nova".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Fantasy" even though I do not use coke or other inhalant drugs. :cornfused:


----------



## iced_theater (Oct 28, 2007)

Currently just listening to a idling locomotive as it's sitting in front of the depot here.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 29, 2007)

Right now, I'm "hearing" a song that was played on the movie "Halloween III: Season of the Witch".
_
{calliope plays just two notes throughout}

Two more days till Halloween,
Halloween,
Halloween,
Two more days till Halloween,
Sil-ver Shamrock!
_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 29, 2007)

The sound of one hand clapping IE: almost perfect silence.

That don't happen around here very often!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 31, 2007)

Right now, I'm "hearing" a song that was played on the movie "Halloween III: Season of the Witch"; on a TV commercial for Silver Shamrock Novelties.
_
{calliope plays just two notes throughout}

Happy happy Halloween,
Halloween,
Halloween,
Happy happy Halloween,
Sil-ver Shamrock!_

This .WAV file (383,000 bytes) is what I "heard", but substitute "Eight more days till" with "Happy happy". :thumbsup:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Nov 2, 2007)

Right now- Bruce Springsteen- Blinded by the Light.
Next up- Huey Lewis and The News.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 4, 2007)

Music from various games & demos for the C=64 computer vis SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
At this moment, the music from the game Pogo Joe, circa. 1983.


----------



## Bushman5 (Nov 4, 2007)

- MALHAVOC

- Skinny Puppy - "Worlock"

- Front LIne Assembly "Tactical Neural Implant"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 4, 2007)

For the last twenty years (give or take a year), I've wanted to listen to the Skinny Puppy song "Church in H-E-Double Hockey Sticks", but the only album I've ever seen it on is "Sub Pop 100" - and I have not been able to locate it in CD format. :green:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 4, 2007)

Nothing much today, but probably some Blind Guardian after supper.


----------



## Bushman5 (Nov 5, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> For the last twenty years (give or take a year), I've wanted to listen to the Skinny Puppy song "Church in H-E-Double Hockey Sticks", but the only album I've ever seen it on is "Sub Pop 100" - and I have not been able to locate it in CD format. :green:



I may just have that song. In fact i know i have that song! Let me dig thru my collection! If not i can see if the recording engineer that worked on their albums still has his masters.

EDIT: Found it: its on the album "Bites" (1985) track #4

http://www.last.fm/music/Skinny+Puppy/Bites


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 5, 2007)

Thank you!!! :thanks:
I knew somebody would know where to find the song "Church in H-E-Double-Tippy Straws" in CD format. 
I last heard it in the mid-1980s on a compilation cassette - songs from quite a few punk and heavy metal artists.
I bookmarked the page so I can purchase the CD when I know I have sufficient $$$ with which to do so.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Green Jellÿ "333", then stomp on some light bulbs and then suck the glass up with a bagged vacuum cleaner!!! 
Raven "Rock Until You Drop" :rock:
Circa. 1999.


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 5, 2007)

Alice in Chains - Get Born Again :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2007)

Judas Priest "Screaming for Vengeance". :rock:
Circa. 1982.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 8, 2007)

Going to try and get Savage on the950.com....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 9, 2007)

Unleash the Fury by Yngwie Malmsteen's Rising Force


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Nov 10, 2007)

Blondie - Rapture


----------



## iced_theater (Nov 10, 2007)

Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Wish Liszt (Toy Shop Madness)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 10, 2007)

Bam Margera presents Viva La Bands

thinking about some Disturbed to get the blood pumping this morning!


----------



## Gaffle (Nov 10, 2007)

Sneaker Pimps : Low Place Like Home


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 10, 2007)

Alice in Chains - Them Bones


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2007)

Skinny Puppy "Bites".
I wanted to listen to the song "Church" - formerly called "Church in H-E-Double-Tippy Straws".


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Nov 10, 2007)

Right now: Jimmy Buffet- Ragtop Day.
Next up: Huey Lewis and the News..


----------



## raggie33 (Nov 11, 2007)

stryper


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 11, 2007)

Skinny Puppy "Bites".
Once again, I wanted to listen to the song "Church" - formerly called "Church in H-E-Double-Tippy Straws". :rock:


----------



## iced_theater (Nov 11, 2007)

Apocalyptica - Bittersweet


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 11, 2007)

Disturbed "The Sickness"


----------



## iced_theater (Nov 12, 2007)

Only listening to the humming of lights and computers and the typing on the keyboard. Not much to listen to at work, except for trains.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Nov 17, 2007)

Right now: the Ohio Players-Love Rollercoaster.
Next up:ZZ Top-Doubleback.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 17, 2007)

Fixin' to play Dream Theater, with Blind Guardian after that.


----------



## iced_theater (Nov 18, 2007)

Ayreon - Day Two: Isolation


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2007)

For some reason, I'm "hearing" the song that plays at the beginning of the TV program "Viva Piñata". :cornfused:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
{_Hudson Horstachio_} It's party time!

Woo-hoo! 
Yeah! 
Oh yeah!
Viva Piñata
{_Fergy Fudgehog_} Viva, viva Piñata yada yada! 
There's a place where everything's sweeter, 
Step on the candiosity meter.
Meet all the candy filled creatures! (Party animals!)
All piñatas love to dance. 
Feel the music start to prance. 
Boogie like there's ants in our pants! 

{_speaking, not singing_}
Welcome to picturesque Piñata Island.
In its many gardens all matter of piñatas live, dance, and dream that one day,
They will be chosen to entertain at a party as only piñatas can.
Well, most piñatas that is... 
{_Fergy Fudgehog_} O fudge! 

{_singing resumes_}
Shake it, shake it, shake it, like a party animal! 
Break it, break it, break it, like a party animal! 
Shake it, shake it, shake it, like a party animal 
Break it, break it, break it, like a party animal! (break it, break it, break it, break it!) 

Love to bop and love to bounce.
But it's what's inside that counts,
Delicious candy in large amounts! (Party animals!) 
So grab a stick and take a swing! 
Just do the piñata thing! 
Come to the place where party is king! 

Viva Piñata!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Nov 20, 2007)

Dylan - Blood on the Tracks. Real music for some of us older guys.


----------



## bobisculous (Nov 20, 2007)

An Evening with John Petrucci and Jordan Rudess.... 

Outstanding stuff, I am sure my fellow DT'ers know all about it. \m/

-Cameron


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 20, 2007)

a few cuts from So Divided - Trail of Dead. I'm not sure it won't be deleted soon...


----------



## iced_theater (Nov 21, 2007)

John Petrucci - Glasgow Kiss


----------



## Coop (Nov 21, 2007)

Dark Sanctuary - L'Ombre Triste


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Nov 21, 2007)

Listening to some Luminaris -- "Future Memory"... (music by one of our very own members...)


----------



## Coop (Nov 21, 2007)

Blackmores Night - Diamonds and Rust


----------



## ABTOMAT (Nov 21, 2007)

Crosby, Stills, & Nash. Four Way Street live album.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 22, 2007)

Almost painful silence. And close to sleep from that darn turkey!!!


----------



## vinn (Nov 23, 2007)

Corrinne May - Shelter


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 23, 2007)

Listening to (and watching some of) Blue Man Group - The Complex on Windows Media Player.

I think some Yngwie Malmsteen is up next!


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Nov 25, 2007)

UB40 - Red, Red Wine


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Nov 25, 2007)

Tonight: Sophie B Hawkins - Tongues and Tails
Earlier: Stevie Ray Vaughn - Greatest Hits

I will have to admit that some of you people really have great taste in music. The rest of you, of course, having been totally blinded looking straight into too many LED's, have an excuse.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 25, 2007)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> I will have to admit that some of you people really have great taste in music. The rest of you, of course, having been totally blinded looking straight into too many LED's, have an excuse.


You mean the reason I listen to so much Anthrax is because of all the darn-diddly-arn flashlights?!? 

As an aside (or "back on topic"), I "listened" to the opening song for the TV program "Viva Piñata" (both the old and new versions) a short time ago this morning.


----------



## Hodsta (Nov 25, 2007)

An awful lot of time rekindling my interest in the NoFX back catalogue, with a bit of Operation Ivy and Hayseed Dixie.


----------



## iced_theater (Nov 25, 2007)

Apocalyptica - Refuse, Resist


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Nov 25, 2007)

Now: Gary Moore - Still Got the Blues

Earlier: Linkin Park - Cure for the Itch (I was blinded by an LED while reaching for Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 25, 2007)

I've got some old Gary Moore "Corridors of Power"

But right now bed is close so nothing for me tonight.


----------



## bobisculous (Nov 27, 2007)

iced_theater said:


> John Petrucci - Glasgow Kiss



Heck yeah man. Good stuff. Tunnel Vision though, gives me the chills! What an awesome intro.

-C


----------



## dulridge (Nov 27, 2007)

Fans! About 14 of them. Wish I could figure out which one is producing the whistling noise so I could apply appropriate maintenance - with a sledgehammer.

But then with tinnitus you get fan noise all the time. Add the fans and silent computers are a really nice idea.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 27, 2007)

Some more So Divided by Trail of Dead... it's different that's for SURE!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Nov 27, 2007)

Really good stuff tonight - Marshall Tucker Band Greatest Hits. I wish all music was this good.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 28, 2007)

For some reason, I've been "hearing" the song that was played at the beginning of the radio call-in program "Problem Corner" that was broadcast on the radio station KINY; 800KHz on the AM dial in Juneau AK. USA in the late-1960s to at the latest the very early-1970s. :cornfused:

"_Call me
Don't be afraid to
Just call me
{_forgotten line_}
Just call me
Call me around and around_"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 28, 2007)

At this very moment: Music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the mid- to late-1980s:
Afterburner II, Hang On, Super Hang On, Outrun, ansd Space Harrier. :rock:


----------



## iced_theater (Nov 29, 2007)

Well yesterday, I listened to Tran-Siberian Orchestra for about 3 1/2 hours at their concert.

Currently listening to True Symphonic Rockestra - Libiamo Ne' Lieti Calici


----------



## Bimmerboy (Nov 30, 2007)

"Past 40 Blues" by Robben Ford just finished, and now listening to a live version of AC/DC's "For Those About to Rock".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 30, 2007)

Skinny Puppy "Bites". :rock:


----------



## dulridge (Nov 30, 2007)

The Lorelei - Wendy Frenzy

http://www.thelorelei.co.uk


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 30, 2007)

For quite a while today, I "heard" the song "Feliz Navidad" sung by a man named José (pronounced "hozay") Feliciano.
This was not long after the song was played on the radio earlier today.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 30, 2007)

Just this minute "Creep" by Beck. Prior to this a few cuts from Racer X.

I have a disk burned from my old K5-166 'puter from several years ago and these are some of the songs on it.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 1, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Just this minute "Creep" by Beck. Prior to this a few cuts from Racer X.



Racer X... FTW!!! :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 1, 2007)

Just got a bunch of CDs back from a buddy.

Listened to the first 5 cuts from Edguy - Rocket Ride coming home from there.


----------



## bobisculous (Dec 2, 2007)

Cake - Never There

I imagine "Nugget" is next, 

-C


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 2, 2007)

Right now- Jimmy Buffet-Run Rudolph Run.
Next up-Jimmy Buffet-Cheeseburger in Paradise..


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 2, 2007)

Three Dog Night - Liar.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2007)

I gotta leave here directly so it will be

The Pat Gray Morning Show on AM700 KSEV "The Voice".


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 3, 2007)

Bob Marley - Redemption Song


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Hacks me off no end that at 5PM AM 950 goes low power. I dig the heck out of Savage! 

Will most likely do FM 103.7 on the way to the bowling alley.

There is talk of getting me satellite radio as Christmas present...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 4, 2007)

Edguy - Burning Down the Opera


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 7, 2007)

Worm Quartet "Sumophobia - Alpha 2 Ex Super Championship Turbo Edition".
I wanted to listen to the song "Let's Break Some Furniture".


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 7, 2007)

The Doors. LA Woman and LIGHT MY FIRE.


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 7, 2007)

Pyramaze - Souls In Pain


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 8, 2007)

Right now: Patty Loveless-Timber(I'm Falling in Love)..
Next up:ZZ Top-Doubleback.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 9, 2007)

Edguy "Hellfire Club"


----------



## Eskimonio (Dec 9, 2007)

Avenged Sevenfold - Almost Easy.

I also just picked up Dokken's Greatest Hits - going retro a bit with "Alone Again", "Tooth and Nail" and "Don't Close Your Eyes"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 9, 2007)

Worm Quartet "Sumophobia - Alpha 2 Ex Super Championship Turbo Edition".
I wanted to listen to a number of different songs.  :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 9, 2007)

When CPF went down earlier I was listening (and trying to post) Edguy - Rocket Ride


----------



## Bright Scouter (Dec 10, 2007)

Trans Siberian Orchestra


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 11, 2007)

Handel - Wassermusik.


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 12, 2007)

Symphony X - Seven


----------



## BatteriesNotIncluded (Dec 13, 2007)

Oddly appropriate...
Soilwork - Light the Torch


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 14, 2007)

The Best of Carlos Santana.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 14, 2007)

Most recently (yesterday afternoon) Disturbed - Believe


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 14, 2007)

Beck - Loser

Now Lordi - Pet the Destroyer


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 16, 2007)

Oddly fitting:Anne Murray-Another Sleepless Night.(It's 1:30 AM right now..)
Next upatty Loveless-Timber (I'm Falling in Love).


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 16, 2007)

Dream Theater - Home


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 16, 2007)

Worm Quartet "Sumophobia - Alpha 2 Ex Super Championship Turbo Edition".
I wanted to listen to the song "I Don't Give a **** about Your Website". :rock:


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Dec 17, 2007)

Reba McEntire - Rumor Has It


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 19, 2007)

Elvis- Blue Christmas


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 19, 2007)

Ayreon - Day Eight: School


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 19, 2007)

Did Stained - Break the Cycle today as talk radio was getting me down.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 19, 2007)

The Best of Van Morrison.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 19, 2007)

Rain hitting the roof fairly heavy.


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 20, 2007)

Faith No More - Evidence


----------



## Torbeam (Dec 20, 2007)

When it's cold and dark outside and I can't find my all black flashlights - well... I've got this little gem to melt my heart.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=x5f9eZR51Sw


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed The Police "Synchronicity", then go pour several gallons of used french fry grease down your lavatory sink; washing it down with cold water. 
Anthrax "We've Come for You All". :rock:
I wanted to listen to the songs "Strap it On" and "Cadillac Rock Box".


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 20, 2007)

Listening to various people communicating on different railroad channels. Also the occasional locomotive passing by.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 20, 2007)

Talk radio is almost all "Best Of" so CDs it was. Some Fuel, Children of Bodom, Armored Saint just to name a few!


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 21, 2007)

G N'R one in a million


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 21, 2007)

and Winter Solstice- calibrate the virus


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 21, 2007)

"Armored Saint Radio" on Pandora.com

And prior to that Armored Saint on WMP.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 22, 2007)

A little awhile ago, I was listening to the Worm Quartet album "Stupid Video Game Music".
Circa. 2007.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 22, 2007)

Live Yngwie Malmsteen on WMP


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed The Cars "Candy-O", then go throw used D cells through your windows. 
Worm Quartet "Sumophobia - Alpha 2 Ex Super Championship Turbo Edition".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Coffee", "I Don't Give a **** about Your Website", and "Spatula". :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 23, 2007)

Just this minute Institute - Distort Yourself - When Animals Attack


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 24, 2007)

At the moment: Bob Rivers-Flu Ride.
Next up:Bob Rivers- The 12 Pains of Christmas.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 24, 2007)

Running Wild - Rogues en Vogue - Angel of Mercy


----------



## Cerbera (Dec 27, 2007)

Just found Sara Bareilles. Very talented and pretty girl. Whole package right there if ask me.

Check out her website for a free listen to her single.


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 27, 2007)

Iced Earth - Invasion


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 27, 2007)

This very moment Kreator - Coma of Souls


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 28, 2007)

Brand X - "Black Moon" (live 1978 version)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 28, 2007)

Running Wild - Black Hand Hill - The Phantom of Black Hand Hill


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 28, 2007)

For some reason, I'm "hearing" the Huey Lewis & the News song "I Want a New Drug".


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 28, 2007)

Ayreon - Day Two: Isolation


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Dec 28, 2007)

Bob Seger - The Fire Inside


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 28, 2007)

Running Wild - Masquerade - Lions of the Sea

up next Wheel of Doom and then Iron Head same author/album


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 28, 2007)

The Committments - Treat Her Right


----------



## ValhallaPrime (Dec 29, 2007)

One of my 22 year old students just sent me Mexican Radio....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT_0gPrzGA0

he thought it was a parody video.....man I had that on vinyl 20 something years ago.


----------



## iSleep (Dec 29, 2007)

Flavour of Life (Ballad Version) - Hikaru Utada


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Billy Squier "Don't Say No", then leave your iron on while it is lying face-down on a delicate linen tablecloth. 
Exciter "Violence & Force". :rock:
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the songs "Destructor" and "War is H-E-Double-Tippy-Straws".


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 30, 2007)

Right now-Huey Lewis and the News-The Power of Love.
Next up- ZZ Top-Doubleback.
(Bonus points if you can tell me the movies these songs were from.)


----------



## Coop (Dec 30, 2007)

AMD64Blondie said:


> Right now-Huey Lewis and the News-The Power of Love.
> Next up- ZZ Top-Doubleback.
> (Bonus points if you can tell me the movies these songs were from.)



Back to the Future


----------



## KC2IXE (Dec 30, 2007)

Cream - Disraali Gears - Before that it was Manhattan Transfer - Swing


----------



## gtsx (Dec 30, 2007)

*John Klemmer -- *_Touch_


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Dec 30, 2007)

Ben Harper - Both Sides of the Gun


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 30, 2007)

The Brian Setzer Orchestra - (the Legend of) Johnny Kool - Guitar Slinger


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 30, 2007)

In Flames - Episode 666
In Flames - Trigger
Soilwork - The Crestfallen
Soilwork - Light The Torch
Cannibal Corpse - Blowtorch Slaughter


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 30, 2007)

PPK - Resurection


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been "hearing" the song "1999" by Prince, but with some minor changes to the lyrics, as follows:

"_Two thousand zero eight
Party over {oops!}
Take an aspirin.
And tonight I'm gonna
Party like it's 2007_"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 31, 2007)

Washing machine right on the other side of a trailer house wall (with drain IN that wall) pretty much precluding listening to anything else. At least until it's done!


----------



## Coop (Dec 31, 2007)

The fireworks outside... it sounds like a warzone out there.


----------



## COMMANDR (Dec 31, 2007)

DREAM THEATER- The Spirit Carries On 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PF-cXjxgREQ&feature=related

Gary


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 31, 2007)

Blues Traveler - Hook


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 31, 2007)

Been giving Soilwork a try. Not so hot on the lead vocalist but the rest of the guys sound GOOD!


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 1, 2008)

Ayreon - The Stranger From Within


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 1, 2008)

For the last several minutes, I've been "hearing" the song "Auld Lang Syne" - the "new year's song" in the US anyway.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Jan 1, 2008)

Faith No More - Epic

IMO this is music at its highest art form. Next, Metallica nothing but the best tonight!:twothumbs


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 1, 2008)

Listening to Pandora internet radio. Currently playing is Clive Nolan - Waiting


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Why Rush of course! Different Stages!


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jan 1, 2008)

Metallica
Master of Puppets album
Orion (musical) :rock:


----------



## gallagho (Jan 1, 2008)

Simian Mobile Disco - Attack Decay Sustain Release 
David Guetta - Pop Life
Hot Chip - DJ-Kicks
Amy Macdonald - This Is The Life
http://www.rootsrockreggae.com.jm


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 1, 2008)

Been messing around with Soilwork some more. Still can't really dig the lead singer, but the other vocalists sound so good!


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 2, 2008)

Kind of Blue - Miles Davis


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Some country stuff my Sister has on the work 'puter


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Jan 3, 2008)

Kiowas - Sepultura


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 4, 2008)

Music from various games & demos for the C=64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
A short time ago, I was listening to the song that played on a demo that I wrote in 1992 (yes, I actually made a number of demos!); the demo's actual filename is a toliet word and I cannot say it here. Think of a kitty cat being flogged with a long, extremely flexible instrument used for administering a beating and you can probably figure it out.





At this moment, I'm listening to a song called "Audio Art", written by Reyn Ouwehand in 1989.


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 4, 2008)

Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers "The Monster Mash"


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 4, 2008)

Crying Out Loud (from Bat Out Of Hell - Meatloaf)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 4, 2008)

The San Jacinto and Polk county sheriffs are BUSY tonight! (Scanner)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 6, 2008)

Music from various games & demos for the C=64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
At this moment, it's a song called "Rockbuster", written by Johannes Bjerregaard in 1988; used on an Abyss demo at that time.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 6, 2008)

Fleetwood Mac - The Dance


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 7, 2008)

Metallica - ReLoad (1997)


----------



## Chuck289 (Jan 7, 2008)

Listening/watching a dvd, 
Chet Atkins & Jerry Reed In Concert


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 8, 2008)

This very moment... Herbie Hancock - Rockit!


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Jan 8, 2008)

Finntroll - Nedgang


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 8, 2008)

Edguy - Rocket Ride


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 8, 2008)

Missing - Everything but the Girl


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 8, 2008)

Elvis - Kentucky Rain


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 9, 2008)

Symphony X - The Hunter


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 9, 2008)

Right now, I'm "listening" to the Raven song "Breaking the Chain"; later this morning I'll look for the Digimon soundtrack CD and listen to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 9, 2008)

Right now, Rush "Permanent Waves".
I wanted to listen to the songs "Jacob's Ladder" and "The Spirit of Radio".


----------



## fnmag (Jan 9, 2008)

ipi ntombi...the warrior


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 10, 2008)

At the moment: Jimmy Buffet-Trying to Reason with Hurricane Season.
Next up-Jimmy Buffet-Cheeseburger in Paradise.


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Jan 12, 2008)

Omnia Sol Temperat- Orff:Carmina Burana


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 12, 2008)

Gamma Ray - One With The World


----------



## morituri (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm into mash-ups at the moment. Currently listening to Best of Bootie 2007 (free to download at http://www.bootieusa.com/bestofbootie2007/index.htm


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 12, 2008)

"Armored Saint" radio at Pandora.com

Just this minute Chemical Euphoria by Armored Saint


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Jan 17, 2008)

The Commodores - Oh No


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 25, 2008)

For some reason, for the last hour or so, I've been "hearing" part of a song from the movie "Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory".
_
"Oompa Loompa doompety doo
I've got another puzzle for you
Oompa Loompa doompety dee
If you are wise you'll listen to me

Who do you blame when your kid is a brat
Pampered and spoiled like a siamese cat
Blaming the kids is a lie and a shame
You know exactly who's to blame
The mother and the father

Oompa Loompa doompety da
If you're not spoiled then you will go far
You will live in happiness too
Like the Oompa Loompa doompety do"_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Oddly enough, at this time all I hear is a clock ticking.

Some metal is likely coming up however...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Double post as I try to learn this new Microsoft mouse!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 25, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Oddly enough, at this time all I hear is a clock ticking....


Well, listening to a ticking clock is a heck of a lot better than listening to a ticking time bomb! :laughing:  :laughing:


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 25, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Right now, Rush "Permanent Waves".
> I wanted to listen to the songs "Jacob's Ladder" and "The Spirit of Radio".


Why Rush Radio of course. I'm giving you a hint LM!


----------



## Radio (Jan 25, 2008)

RUSH "Trees", saw them twice last summer, can't wait till they come back! :thumbsup:


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Lucky Dawg! They don't come to Omaha unfortunately and I can't afford to go to Kansas City. Oh well, there's always DVD! How was the tour Radio?


----------



## Widsith (Jan 25, 2008)

Joseph Haydn, Symphony in G, H.I No.47.


----------



## Radio (Jan 25, 2008)

MARNAV1 said:


> Lucky Dawg! They don't come to Omaha unfortunately and I can't afford to go to Kansas City. Oh well, there's always DVD! How was the tour Radio?



Incredible! Best yet!

Now listening to: Head East "Never been any reason"


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Queensryche- Somebody Else full band version!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Just this minute "Exciter - Heavy Metal Maniac"


----------



## Radio (Jan 25, 2008)

Marilyn Manson "Beautiful People"


----------



## deathkenli (Jan 25, 2008)

Clint Mansell - Death Is The Road To Awe


----------



## adamlau (Jan 26, 2008)

Listening to my mind struggle against my heart to pick up an M6 Guardian...


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Jan 26, 2008)

Got the time - Anthrax


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 27, 2008)

Heard a BUNCH of Cds on the way home from Flashapalooza. Last one "Devils" by "The 69 Eyes"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 27, 2008)

LightInTheWallet said:


> Got the time - Anthrax


{_spoken like Beavis & Butt-Head_} *YES!!! The national Anthrax!!!*


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 28, 2008)

Dream Theater - The Glass Prison


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 31, 2008)

ZZ Top-Just Got Paid. (Ironically,today..I got my paycheck.)


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 1, 2008)

OSI - Free


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 1, 2008)

Scanner doing Polk County and San Jacinto County.

Have to leave for work in a few anyhow...


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Peter Frampton - Frampton Comes Alive 25 million copies!


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Queensryche-Operation Mindcrime!


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Rush- All the Worlds a Stage


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Judas Priest- Living After Midnight


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 3, 2008)

Due to the mention of "Candy-O" in another thread...

The Cars


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 4, 2008)

Soundgarden - Rusty Cage


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 5, 2008)

Foo Fighters - Free Me


----------



## axolotls (Feb 5, 2008)

The Cavalera Conspiracy (ex-Sepultura members) CD


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 5, 2008)

Metallica:

Call of the Ktulu

Circa 1984


----------



## nightshade (Feb 5, 2008)

"Doctor Jimmy" - The Who

Quadrophenia - 1973


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 5, 2008)

The TV in the Family room is QUITE loud, and I'm listening to "Two and a Half Men"

We had a power out earlier and this site is all I have up just now.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", then put one of those brass knuckles things on and attempt to punch through a car windshield. 

Billy Squier "Don't Say No".
Circa. 1981.

See, I'm not a metalhead *ALL* of the time, just *MOST* of the time. :rock:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Feb 6, 2008)

Right now- Jimmy Buffet-Fins.
Next up- Huey Lewis and The News-I Want A New Drug.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 6, 2008)

I had Armored Saint in the CD player coming home from a ROTTEN night of bowling.

But just now I'm signing of to hit the sack!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Feb 7, 2008)

Boney James - Shine


----------



## bobisculous (Feb 7, 2008)

Liquid Tension Experiment - Chris and Kevin's Excellent Adventure


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 7, 2008)

Michael Savage's take on today on the950.com


----------



## bobisculous (Feb 8, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Michael Savage's take on today on the950.com



Meh, I don't like the Savage. I can go for Limbaugh and Hannity any day of the week all day, but Savage doesn't go well with me...

What I really miss is Chris Baker. Took the lighter side of everything. Fun to unwind to, IMO of course. 
-Cameron


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2008)

Billy Squier "Emotions in Motion". :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Billy Squier "Sixteen Strokes", then get some flammable metals (like zirconium, aluminum, and magnesium), shave them into very fine dust, enclose it in a 100% oxygen atmosphere, and ignite it. Be certain to keep a Class D fire extinguisher handy in case it goes out of control. Don't want to burn down the house ya know! 

Anthrax "Fistful of Metal" of course.  :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh Savage isn't my fave or anything. But I dig his attitude!

Yes, Chris Baker or especially Pat Gray!!! I like Glenn Beck too.

As for right now it is almost deathly quiet here at work. The calm before the storm so to speak. And the speakers here hoover. So nothing on just now.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 10, 2008)

Staind

Mudshovel


----------



## Coop (Feb 10, 2008)

Tarja Turunen (previous singer of Nightwish) - My Little Phoenix... Playing on my new Sansa e280v2 mp3 player, love this song, but I just can't get over the fact that they spelled Fenix wrong


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 10, 2008)

Wasp

I'm Blind in Texas


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 10, 2008)

Annihilator - many different songs - just now "Ultraparanoia"


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 11, 2008)

Pandora is currently playing Hourcast - Freeze


----------



## Chuck289 (Feb 12, 2008)

Jerry Reed - Wabash Cannonball


----------



## axolotls (Feb 12, 2008)

The Duskfall (band) - Not sure what song it is but it's Live and pretty cool.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 13, 2008)

At this very moment: Music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the mid- to late-1980s:
Afterburner II, Hang On, Super Hang On, Outrun, ansd Space Harrier. :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 13, 2008)

Watching (and listening to) Star Trek Voyager on Spike TV.

At work right now. And doing web here because I have bowling tonight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool, you're watching (and listening to) the same thing as me! 
Captain Sulu just started to take note of Janeway's presence on the bridge of his starship. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 13, 2008)

I got in late on that episode and couldn't watch the whole thing.

The next one where Paris and Kim were Prisoners was one I'd never seen before either.

106.9 The Point coming home from bowling.

And bed is just around the bend so I'm not starting anything tonight.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Feb 14, 2008)

Brenda Lee-Stupid Cupid..
(Quite fitting-it's Valentine's Day!!)


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Kings X, Best of. Also Test for Echo. Queensryche greatest hits.


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 14, 2008)

The Beatles - Hey Jude


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 14, 2008)

Had planned to listen to Savage on 950AM online.

But got home and worked on cleaning some aluminum.

Now it's about time for supper.

Maybe Pandora after.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Feb 16, 2008)

At the moment: Apollo 440-Cant Stop the Rock(Gone in 60 Seconds OST).


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 16, 2008)

I keep getting hung up on the Armored Saint channel on Pandora!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 19, 2008)

Exciter "Violence & Force". :rock:
I wanted to listen to the song "Destructor" even though I do not feel like breaking anything or flushing anything away. :cornfused:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 21, 2008)

While I was on my way to & from the store yesterday, I "heard" the Metallica songs "The Thing that Should Not Be" and "Sanitarium". Then I "heard" the Raven song "Tyrant of the Airways" - which somehow segued into a song I used in the Commodore 64 computer demo "Transitions" which I wrote in late-1992 when Bill Clinton was being sworn into office (that's where I got the demo's title - the "transition" of presidencies).

At this moment, Exciter "Violence & Force".
I wanted to listen to the song "War is H-E-Double-Tippy-Straws". :rock:


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 22, 2008)

Bruce ****inson - Chemical Wedding


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Feb 23, 2008)

Cathedral- Ebony Tears


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 23, 2008)

been watching "how things are made" before coming in here and logging in.

maybe pandora....


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Feb 24, 2008)

At the moment:Bob Rivers-Beat-Up Old Jetliner.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 24, 2008)

Spent nearly two hours going through the Youtube thread!

Fixin' to hit the sack!


----------



## fnmag (Feb 24, 2008)

The fastest guitar player...Alvin Lee...10 Years After :rock:


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 24, 2008)

Silverchair - Tomorrow


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 24, 2008)

At this moment, I'm listening to the song from the "It's No Secret" computer demo for the C=64 computer, via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
Before this, I was listening to music from a number of other C=64 demos, using the same program.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Feb 24, 2008)

Gin Blossoms - Found Out About You


----------



## fnmag (Feb 25, 2008)

Amanda McBroom...West of Oz album.


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 25, 2008)

Dream Theater - The Silent Man


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Feb 25, 2008)

Right now AC/DC's "If you want Blood(You've Got It)" from their Highway to Hell album.Quite the perfect wake-up song...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 25, 2008)

Right now, Exciter's "War is H-E-Double-Tippy-Straws" from their "Violence & Force" album.
Perfect wake-up music.  :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 25, 2008)

Two and a Half Men coming from the LOUD tv in the other end of the house.


----------



## bobisculous (Feb 25, 2008)

Cake - Commission a Symphony in C, Arco Arena, Comfort Eagle. 

I can't listen to just one. They have to be all played in order, no other way. In my opinion, the best three consecutive songs in order on any album I have listened to.


----------



## Radio (Feb 25, 2008)

Glenn Miller In the Mood


----------



## fnmag (Feb 26, 2008)

The King James Version....Harry James and his Big Band.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 26, 2008)

"The Core" by God himself.


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 26, 2008)

ELP Trilogy


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 26, 2008)

I finished out last night with WMP playing a compilation I made called

"Metal Good Stuff"

Songs like "The Mob Rules - Black Sabbath" "The Toxic Waltz - Exodus" "Save Me - Beautiful Creatures" "The Howling - Motorjesus" etc


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 26, 2008)

Music from games & demos for the C=64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.
Currently, the song that played on the title screen of the game "Dominator".
The song was written by Matt Gray in 1989.


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 26, 2008)

Dream Theater - A Mind Beside Itself: Erotomania


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 26, 2008)

Last CD in my truck today was "Blue Man Group - The Complex Tour"


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 26, 2008)

Ten Years After A Space in Time


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 26, 2008)

"Metal Two" on WMP song "Never Surrender" just now


----------



## fnmag (Feb 26, 2008)

Time has come today......the Chambers Brothers.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 27, 2008)

"440 Horses" by ******* Sons Of Johnny Cash.


----------



## sarahjenkins (Feb 27, 2008)

right now it's Ben Harper - Both Sides of the Gun

(..how's that for a first post!!)


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 27, 2008)

Demons & Wizards - Heaven Denies


----------



## fnmag (Feb 27, 2008)

Mississippi Queen...Mountain :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 2, 2008)

Raven "Rock Until You Drop".
For some reason, I wanted to listen to the song "Rock Until You Drop". :rock:

For those of you who may not know, Raven is what's known as NWOBHM (New Wave of British Heavy Metal).


----------



## fnmag (Mar 2, 2008)

Italian Pleasures...Michael Newman


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 2, 2008)

Black Sabbath - Computer God


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Mar 2, 2008)

House Burning Down- Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Mar 2, 2008)

Beg To Differ- Prong


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 2, 2008)

Been watching VH1 Classic about the Eagles.

Never REALLY thought about it before but the likes of Frey, Henley, Walsh etc. together is something else!

One song really knocked me out... "Get Over It"


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 2, 2008)

Halo 3 intro music... over and over again (i gotta get a game in LOL)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 2, 2008)

You're not the only person here who occasionally listens to video game intro music without actually playing the game itself.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 2, 2008)

:lolsign:


It funny when you can kinda sing or "hum" along to it.. HAHAHA






The_LED_Museum said:


> You're not the only person here who occasionally listens to video game intro music without actually playing the game itself.


----------



## swampgator (Mar 3, 2008)

Dwight Yoakum - Intentional Heartache


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 3, 2008)

Was doing "Viva La Bands" on the way home from bowling. Too close to bed to start anything just now.


----------



## fnmag (Mar 3, 2008)

Schubert: Sonata in A major for piano...Jerome Rose


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Raven "Stay Hard", then replace the tennis balls fired by a pop can cannon with incandescent light bulbs.
Be certain you aim the cannon at a hard surface like a brick wall. 

Anthrax "We've Come for You All". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 4, 2008)

My co-worker calling everyone "vicious" HAHAHAHA


----------



## fnmag (Mar 4, 2008)

Discovered Again.....Dave Grusin


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 4, 2008)

NOT wall-to-wall election coverage that's for SURE!!!

Had "Fuel - Natural Selection" in the CD player after 2PM when Rush's show is over.

May pop into the950.com and see what Savage is saying...


----------



## fnmag (Mar 4, 2008)

The Fool......Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 4, 2008)

Something seems to be wrong with The950.com "Listen Live"

Gonna eat soon anyway.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Mar 4, 2008)

Right now: AC/DC-School Days.
Up next:AC/DC- If You Want Blood (You've Got It).


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 5, 2008)

Stratovarius - The Hands of Time


----------



## Stromberg (Mar 5, 2008)

I have been lately listening legendary(at least for me!) music from my childhood: remixed Commodore 64 soundtracks. 

http://remix.kwed.org/

Ocean loader theme, Green Beret, Commando.. Those were the days...:rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2008)

Raven "Live at the Inferno".
I wanted to listen to the song "Faster Than the Speed of Light". :rock:


----------



## fnmag (Mar 5, 2008)

Lincoln Mayorga and Distinguished Colleagues Vol. 3


----------



## fnmag (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't let me be misunderstood....Eric Burdon and the Animals


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 6, 2008)

Ghetto Boys - 'Mind is playing tricks on me


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Slayer "South of Heaven", then go bang your head against the wall for science. 

Raven "Live at the Inferno". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:
I wanted to listen to the songs "Star War", "Tyrant of the Airways", and "Crazy World".


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 7, 2008)

My co-workers talking about a dog that got hit by a car. I'm trying to youtube sweet home Alabama


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 7, 2008)

AC/DC - Ballbreaker


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tried "the950" but at home last night and here at work no sound.

Here the speakers leave a LOT to be desired so nothing at this time except TV.


----------



## fnmag (Mar 8, 2008)

Tower of Power Direct


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 8, 2008)

Turn on your way back machine...

Ball Room Blitz by three different bands.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 8, 2008)

I know that Krokus did one version...


----------



## fnmag (Mar 9, 2008)

Summertime Blues.....Blue Cheer. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobisculous (Mar 9, 2008)

Cake - It's coming Down


----------



## fnmag (Mar 9, 2008)

I've Got the Music in Me....Thelma Houston and Pressure Cooker


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 9, 2008)

Also by Misfits and Sweet (which sound quite similar) 

Of course I'm referring to "Ball Room Blitz" still.

I listened to quite a few songs on my cell earlier.


----------



## fnmag (Mar 10, 2008)

For What It's Worth....Buffalo Springfield


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 10, 2008)

Most recently watched comedy on youtube 

Now since it FEELS like 10:30 but in reality is 11:30 I be going to bed soon!


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 10, 2008)

+1.. I won't be sleepin early tonight!!


Listneing to "joe cartoon" TWFT :loldign:



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Most recently watched comedy on youtube
> 
> Now since it FEELS like 10:30 but in reality is 11:30 I be going to bed soon!


----------



## fnmag (Mar 10, 2008)

Mr. Sandman.......The Chordettes


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 10, 2008)

Great tune!!! 


Reminds me of "Back to the future...."



fnmag said:


> Mr. Sandman.......The Chordettes


----------



## fnmag (Mar 10, 2008)

Rock Around the Clock.....Bill Halley and the Comets


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 10, 2008)

You're on an oldies kick or what?

I"m tuneing in my sirius to oldies soon.. Thanks Pal!!! :lolsign:




fnmag said:


> Rock Around the Clock.....Bill Halley and the Comets


----------



## fnmag (Mar 10, 2008)

Only the Lonely.....Roy Orbison


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 10, 2008)

Jerry Garcia - Bird Song


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 10, 2008)

Spanish Caravan - The doors (my favorite band!!!)


----------



## fnmag (Mar 10, 2008)

Manzerick said:


> Spanish Caravan - The doors (my favorite band!!!)


 

Is this Ray? :wave:

People are Strange by the Lizard King himself...Jim Morrison & the Doors


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 10, 2008)

:lolsign: I've had this SN on AOL 11 yrs and running. Dead giveaway, huh? 


Listening to: Free- All right now




fnmag said:


> Is this Ray? :wave:
> 
> People are Strange by the Lizard King himself...Jim Morrison & the Doors


----------



## allthumbs (Mar 10, 2008)

rock and roll... The Velvet Underground & Nico


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 10, 2008)

Elton John - Levon


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 10, 2008)

Raven "Live at the Inferno" :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 10, 2008)

The sound.. of scilence.. Paul Simon


----------



## fnmag (Mar 10, 2008)

Smoke on the Water.....Deep Purple


----------



## Retinator (Mar 10, 2008)

Right now listening to Drive from Assemblage 23.

Lately I've been all over the place including:

Lava Hay - Folk
Delerium - weird stuff
Frontline Assembly - Industrial
Bond - Classical/pop

I have stuff in Russian, Japanese, French, Spanish, Latin, Irish. Depends on what mood hits me.


----------



## fnmag (Mar 10, 2008)

New Baby.....Don Randi and Quest


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 11, 2008)

fnmag said:


> Smoke on the Water.....Deep Purple


Reminds me...this is very often the first song one learns to play on an electric axe (guitar)...at least the first twelve notes of the main "riff".


----------



## swampgator (Mar 11, 2008)

Chris Wall - Damn Good Time


----------



## fnmag (Mar 11, 2008)

Growing up in Hollywood Town....Amanda McBroom & Lincoln Mayorga


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 11, 2008)

Was listening to Savage online.

Have noticed it has quit yet again. It's obvious I still have a connection.


----------



## fnmag (Mar 11, 2008)

Goin' Down Louisiana......Muddy Waters


----------



## fnmag (Mar 12, 2008)

Locomotive Breath.......Jethro Tull


----------



## Nitro (Mar 12, 2008)

While watching this movie I heard this song. After playing the song for some friends, they're now addicted to it. I find myself whistling it also.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 12, 2008)

The worst conference call ever!!!!


but... I keep singing "my name is Jonas" in my head as a gentleman names Jonas is involved LOL


----------



## fnmag (Mar 12, 2008)

The Pusher...Steppenwolf


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Mar 13, 2008)

Five Feet High And Rising - Johnny Cash


----------



## skalomax (Mar 13, 2008)

There she goes - The La's


----------



## fnmag (Mar 13, 2008)

Leavin' Again.......Savoy Brown


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 13, 2008)

WOAI in San Antonio has Glenn Beck on from 8am to 11am.

Later I heard a blurb for Shaun Hannity saying "if you were stuck on a desert island with only one radio show this would be it".

Not for me! I like Beck for the funny as well as serious. It was a riot today!

Incidently I was on the way to/from Corpus Christ to hear Glenn.


----------



## fnmag (Mar 14, 2008)

Double Crossing Time......John Mayall and the Bluesbreakers


----------



## Knifekulture (Mar 14, 2008)

sorry


----------



## Knifekulture (Mar 14, 2008)

Ever changing moods....Style Council


----------



## Knifekulture (Mar 14, 2008)

Ever changing moods....Style Council


----------



## Knifekulture (Mar 14, 2008)

Ever changing moods....Style Council


----------



## Knifekulture (Mar 14, 2008)

Ever changing moods....Style Council


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 14, 2008)

Did one of my good "Metal Mix" CDs much of today.

Songs like Knight Jumps Queen and other good stuff!

Just now listening to Bidibodi Bitibu by Bubbles (something to do with Super Troopers).


----------



## fnmag (Mar 14, 2008)

Freddie Freeloader................................................Miles Davis


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 15, 2008)

Rush - Hand Over Fist


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 15, 2008)

Dire Straits - Alchemy Live


----------



## fnmag (Mar 15, 2008)

21st Century Schizoid Man.........King Crimson


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2008)

A short while ago, I was listening to the music from several Sega coin-op arcade video games from the mid- to late-1980s:
Afterburner II, Hang On, Super Hang On, Outrun, ansd Space Harrier. :rock:

At this very moment, it's the dialogue from an episode of ICarly playing on the boob tube.


----------



## fnmag (Mar 16, 2008)

T.N.U.C. ................................Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## bobisculous (Mar 16, 2008)

John Petrucci and Jordan Rudess - Bite of the Mosquito


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 16, 2008)

I shouldn't even be awake at this time so nothing just now.

And in fact - GOOD NIGHT (or early morning as it is here!)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed The Police "Ghost in the Machine", then go stuff paper towels down the drain of your lavatory (bathroom washbasin) - cram them in there with a screwdriver if necessary - and then run the water so the paper towels swell up and cause the pipe to explode. 

Raven "All for One". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## Jerb (Mar 16, 2008)

I just got wind of a band called Porcupine tree from my roomate. got their discography off of him and I cant stop listening to them


----------



## fnmag (Mar 16, 2008)

Rice Pudding....... Jeff Beck


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 16, 2008)

Jerb said:


> I just got wind of a band called Porcupine tree from my roomate. got their discography off of him and I cant stop listening to them



Good band. I think I'll listen to them too.

Porcupine Tree - Deadwing


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been "hearing" this song intermittently all day - it is on the preview for "Bee Movie" on Nickelodeon.
I don't even know the name of the artist. :/
The lyrics I "hear" are:

"Ooooooo freak out!
Le freak
Say shiek
Freak out!
Le freak
Say shiek"

It has become an ear worm if ever there was one.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 16, 2008)

I know what song you are talking about LM. But I can't tell you the name...

Maybe sung by LeBarge or something like that and maybe called Le Chic....


----------



## fnmag (Mar 16, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I've been "hearing" this song intermittently all day - it is on the preview for "Bee Movie" on Nickelodeon.
> I don't even know the name of the artist. :/
> The lyrics I "hear" are:
> 
> ...


 

Freak Out...........................Le Chic


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 17, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Did one of my good "Metal Mix" CDs much of today.
> 
> Songs like Knight Jumps Queen and other good stuff!...



Annihilator right? :thumbsup:

I'm listening to OVER KILL- "From the Underground and Below" A classic in my book! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 17, 2008)

Disturbed - Believe


----------



## fnmag (Mar 17, 2008)

John Barleycorn Must Die.........Traffic


----------



## Knifekulture (Mar 17, 2008)

Oingo-Boingo "On the outside"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 17, 2008)

Giving Porcupine Tree a go.

I can see keeping a few and ditching many....

I'll see what Overkill sounds like.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed ELO "New World Record", then get a heavy claw hammer and break the faucets off your kitchen sink so the water spews up and splatters all over the ceiling. 

Raven "Stay Hard". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:

This is the album with the "Westwood perspiration" song on it.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Mar 17, 2008)

The Dubliners- A Pub with No Beer.

Followed up by The Dubliners-School Day's Over.
(It's St.Patrick's Day- why not?)


----------



## fnmag (Mar 17, 2008)

Cross Town Traffic.......Jimi Hendrix


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 17, 2008)

Giving Overkill a whirl. Like Porcupine Tree I won't be keeping all of it.


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 18, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Giving Overkill a whirl. Like Porcupine Tree I won't be keeping all of it.



Try The Devin Townsend Band, especially the album Synchestra. The band Ice Age is also pretty good.

I'm currently listening to Metallica - One


----------



## razor7 (Mar 18, 2008)

At this moment, Red- Pieces.

I also have Flyleaf, stavesacre, Nickleback, Godsmack, Daughtry, Evanescence, 3 Doors Down, Casting Crowns, Third Day, Big Daddy Weave, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Brian Setzer, RC Review, The Cars, Black Crows, Johnny Cash, and George Strait all on shuffle.


----------



## baterija (Mar 18, 2008)

AMD64Blondie said:


> The Dubliners- A Pub with No Beer.
> 
> Followed up by The Dubliners-School Day's Over.
> (It's St.Patrick's Day- why not?)



Flogging Molly "Kiss my Irish " and now just changed to Dropkick Murphy's "The Warrior's Code"...it's the morning after St Patrick's Day, why not? 

:rock:


----------



## Knifekulture (Mar 18, 2008)

"Mongoloid" DEVO


----------



## fnmag (Mar 18, 2008)

Rock the Casbah.......The Clash


----------



## L.E.D. (Mar 18, 2008)

Johann Sebastian Bach - Toccata and Fugue in D minor


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 18, 2008)

Some annoying rep on an 800 number.. OMG!!!!


God bless Cellular service providers!!!!

But... really : House of pain... jump around


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 18, 2008)

fnmag said:


> Rock the Casbah.......The Clash


You know, there are some rather amusing misheard lyrics to this song.

Correct:
"*Rock the Casbah*"

Incorrect:
"*Lock the Cashbox*"

Incorrect:
"*Stop the Catbox*"

  :laughing:  :laughing:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 18, 2008)

The Devin Townsend Band - Notes from Africa


----------



## fnmag (Mar 19, 2008)

Who's Watching Me?...............Rockwell


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 19, 2008)

Pantera - _Reinventing the Steel :rock::rock::rock:


_


----------



## fnmag (Mar 19, 2008)

Smugglers Blues.......Glenn Frey


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 19, 2008)

For reasons totally unknown I'm hearing Fox News on the TV.

I've been sitting here reading anyhow.

I have bowling tonight so if I can snag the company 'puter before going home I do.


----------



## fnmag (Mar 19, 2008)

I Got A Line On You........................................................Spirit


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 19, 2008)

Joe Satriani - _Surfing With The Alien _ 

I just _had _to hear "_The Satch Boogie_" for some reason today. Amazing guitar work! :twothumbs


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 19, 2008)

The Devin Townsend Band.

Another that I'll keep some songs from but not all.


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 20, 2008)

Jon Oliva's Pain - Walk Alone


----------



## fnmag (Mar 20, 2008)

Eminence Front.....................the Who


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 20, 2008)

Mudvayne - Dig


----------



## fnmag (Mar 20, 2008)

Feelin' Bad.................Spooky Tooth


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 20, 2008)

I picked up two pretty hard/metal CDs at 99 only store, one is by oomph or something like that and one is ?????????? (they are out in the truck which has a WAY better sound system!)

Right now I don't know what I'll start but you can bet it will be hard!


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 21, 2008)

OVERKILL - _Immortalis 







_
Their newest CD... :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", then unscrew all of your incandescent light bulbs, stomp on them, and suck up the whole mess with a fan-last vacuum cleaner. 

Raven "The Pack Is Back". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:

As a minor bit of trivia, the word "Is" in the album title is capitalised even though it should not be.


----------



## fnmag (Mar 21, 2008)

Rollin' and Tumblin'.........................Canned Heat


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 21, 2008)

American Girl -Petty


----------



## mrmike (Mar 21, 2008)

Arcana "Inner Pale Sun"

I think they're every bit as good as "Dead Can Dance" (if you're a fan of tht sort of music)


----------



## fnmag (Mar 22, 2008)

Cloudbusting......................Kate Bush


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 22, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
> If you guessed Anthrax "Fistful of Metal", then unscrew all of your incandescent light bulbs, stomp on them, and suck up the whole mess with a fan-last vacuum cleaner. ...



That's what I like about you...you're so destructive!!! :bow: Ya just *gotta *love that!!! :naughty:

Reminds me that it's been awhile since I visited your site to see what you have run over with a wheelchair and drowned in the toilet lately. 

PS. I LOVE ANTHRAX!!! :rock::rock::rock:Now where's that copy of _Fistful of Metal_? :candle:


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh yeah...

Right now, I'm listening to TESTAMENT - _Souls of Black :rock::rock::rock: _Another classic as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## fnmag (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm So Glad......................................Cream


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 22, 2008)

Triumph by The Devin Townsend Band

decent song....


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't Let Him Slip Away - Thin Lizzy


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 23, 2008)

Joe Satriani - Belly Dancer


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 23, 2008)

Songs from various games & demos for the Commodore 64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.

At this moment, a song called "EASTER_2.SID".
It doesn't sound very "Eastery" - best guess here is that it was composed and/or released on an Easter Sunday sometime in the early-1990s.


----------



## fnmag (Mar 23, 2008)

Ode To Joy (9th).....................Beethovin


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 24, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> That's what I like about you...you're so destructive!!! :bow: Ya just *gotta *love that!!! :naughty:
> 
> Reminds me that it's been awhile since I visited your site to see what you have run over with a wheelchair and drowned in the toilet lately.


Well, come on in, the water's fine!!!    :thumbsup:   

Let's see what I can break today....what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Ride the Lightning", then stuff Bounty or Viva brand paper towels down your bathtub drain (use a broom handle if necessary to cram them in there really good), and turn on the hot water so the paper towels swell up inside the drain and cause the pipe to explode. 

Raven "The Pack Is Back". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 24, 2008)

An LP of Virgil Fox on the John Wanamaker Organ playing his arrangement of Bach's "Come Sweet Death."

I'm digging the new speakers I picked up after Thanksgiving.


----------



## fnmag (Mar 24, 2008)

I Feel Like I'm Fixin' To Die..................Country Joe and the Fish


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 25, 2008)

Raven "All for One".
I wanted to listen to the song "Ballad of Marshall Stack". :rock:


----------



## Knifekulture (Mar 25, 2008)

"Janitor" by Suburban Lawns :naughty:


----------



## razor7 (Mar 25, 2008)

Godsmack- "The Enemy" :rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 25, 2008)

CD playing when I shut the truck down "OOMPH! - Defekt which I got for 99 cents at a 99 cents store. For unknown music it isn't half bad.

Here I haven't started anything as I just had dinner and have had trouble online already.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 25, 2008)

Marilyn Manson - _HolyWood






_


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 26, 2008)

The Beatles - Hello Goodbye


----------



## iSleep (Mar 26, 2008)

Way Back Into Love - Hugh Grant / Haley Bennett


----------



## fnmag (Mar 26, 2008)

Take Five................................................Dave Brubeck Quartet


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 26, 2008)

OVERKILL - _Immortalis _:rock::rock::rock:



I just needed some OVERKILL!!! :devil:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 26, 2008)

Last song in my truck on the way home from bowling was "I Speed at Night" by Dio (I think).....

Not far from sacking out so nothing just now.


----------



## L.E.D. (Mar 27, 2008)

MinSyMaV - Minimum Sympathy Maximum Violence


----------



## Knifekulture (Mar 27, 2008)

"Breaking the Law" by JUDAS PRIEST


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 27, 2008)

That's a terrific song!!! :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## L.E.D. (Mar 27, 2008)

Judas Priest - Before the Dawn


----------



## L.E.D. (Mar 27, 2008)

In Flames - The Mirror's Truth
http://youtube.com/watch?v=bcc3p2giBsI


----------



## fnmag (Mar 27, 2008)

Train to Nowhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Savoy Brown


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 27, 2008)

I just heard a sample of MinSyMaV and I don't quite know what to think.

Breaking the Law is a HOT song!!!


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 27, 2008)

PRIEST ROCKS!!! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 27, 2008)

JP - _Defenders of the Faith :rock::rock::rock:

_

It's been awhile since I listened to the Metal God(s) :bow::bow::bow:and I just HAD to hear _Love Bites_!!! :naughty:

I dare say, that's a classic in _anyones _book!


----------



## razor7 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ted Nugent "Stranglehold" :rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 28, 2008)

:rock: The Nuge! Good stuff man!


----------



## Knifekulture (Mar 28, 2008)

THE RIPPER by JUDAS PRIEST


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 28, 2008)

razor7 said:


> Ted Nugent "Stranglehold" :rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:



Yep, good ol' "Uncle" Ted! :twothumbs


----------



## L.E.D. (Mar 29, 2008)

PlayBoyJoeShmoe, haha, MinSyMaV is just a little band thing I am trying to get together, and we haven't even been able to get a practice together yet, so all the current stuff is a pure impromptu solo act with me recording some simple guitar and vocals, quality is quite lacking as you would expect... The title track I mentioned in the previous post is actually not even available anywhere on the web yet, but it's shaping up to be the best one so far, with some way calmer riffs and better melodies, it's not all just pure aggression this time, and not completely impromptu (some rehearsing and revamping stages are still to follow)...


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 29, 2008)

Alice Cooper - _Brutal Planet

_





His heaviest ever! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 29, 2008)

Pandora.com is pretty amazing! I had "Heavy Metal" radio and the "Pop/Rock" radio playing last night.

Alice Cooper, YEAH!

Not planning to start anything just now as there are chores that need doin'.


----------



## MarNav1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Robben Ford- great stuff!


----------



## fnmag (Mar 30, 2008)

Somewhere Over the Rainbow~~~~~~~Izzie Kamakawiwo'ole :thumbsup:


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 30, 2008)

Demons & Wizards - Fiddler On The Green


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 30, 2008)

SLIPKNOT - _The Subliminal Verses 








_


----------



## L.E.D. (Mar 30, 2008)

Dimmu Borgir - Puritania
Behemoth - Conquer All
Gorby and the BlotchHeads - Health F***


----------



## razor7 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hoosier Highway "Long Nights and Long Necks"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 30, 2008)

I just paused Annihilator (22 albums, 65 songs) as I am soon going to bed.


----------



## fnmag (Mar 31, 2008)

Ball and Chain~~~~~~~~~Big Mama Thornton


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 31, 2008)

O.S.I. - Horseshoes and B-52's


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 31, 2008)

Music from various demos & games for the C=64 computer via SIDPLAY.EXE on my pee-cee.


----------



## shakeylegs (Mar 31, 2008)

leonard cohen - Dear Heather


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 31, 2008)

Alice Cooper - _Killer 

_







IMHO one of his best! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## mossdabomb (Apr 1, 2008)

Moby ****- Zeppelin


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Metallica "Ride the Lightning", then go sit in an electric chair and ask the warden to pull the switch. 

Raven "All for One". :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:
I wanted to listen to the song "Ballad of Marshall Stack"...they sing "luminous spandex pants" at one point.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 1, 2008)

A LOUD window AC unit right over my head. Since summer has hopscotched right past spring the AC is required!


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 1, 2008)

The Beatles, 1


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 2, 2008)

ZZ Top - _Deguello








_'Cause nobody, and I do mean NOBODY is cooler than Billy Gibbons!


----------



## CLHC (Apr 2, 2008)

No Boundaries - Michael Angelo Batio


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 2, 2008)

Blessed silence. Well, birds outside, loud TV from other part of house etc.

But no music emanating from this 'puter.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, what did you expect I'd be listening to?
If you guessed Raven "Rock Until you Drop", then get a set of drums and use a sledgehammer to destroy the drumheads & cymbals. 

Cheap Trick "Dream Police".
I'm not a metalhead *ALL* of the time, just *MOST* of the time. :rock:


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 3, 2008)

Wild thing - during a Papelbon video!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 3, 2008)

Compilation "The Beavis & Butt-Head Experience" - I wanted to listen to the Anthrax song "Looking Down the Barrel of a Gun" on this cassette.
I noticed this tape in one of the vintage ghetto blasters I'm doing write-ups of, saw an Anthrax song on it, and figured that I *HAD* to listen to it. :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Was just listening to Mark Levin online.

Going to sack out momentarily....


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 4, 2008)

DOWN - _Nola :rock::rock::rock:


_


----------



## fnmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Skip the Gutter~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Earl "Fatha" Hines


----------



## iced_theater (Apr 4, 2008)

Finger Eleven - Drag You Down


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 4, 2008)

Clutch - _Blast Tyrant 









_


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Apr 4, 2008)

Snoop Doggy Dogg - Tha Shiznit


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 4, 2008)

Believe it or not, Mark Levin again on KTRH.com

Prior to that I watched F1 practice at Bahrain.

Prior to that Savage on the950.com


----------



## fnmag (Apr 5, 2008)

Mercy, Mercy, Mercy~~~~~~~~~~~~Cannonball Adderley


----------



## Unforgiven (Apr 5, 2008)

This thread has become a bit too long and will be closed.

If desired, a new thread may be created.


----------

